# ski-doo parts



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Does anyone know of a place around Lapeer or Flint that sells ski-doo parts?

I need to get a new fuel pump diaphram.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Ray C's in lapeer 810-664-9800


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Ray C's cycle and sports 
810 664 9800 
1381 Imlay City Rd, Lapeer, Mi

I ran a quick search on Ebay and a few turned up

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=Ski+doo+fuel+pump&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Recreational Leisure in Farmington Hills is a great place to get parts! 

http://www.alliedleisurecorp.com/

They do mail order, over their website too! 

or..... you could go into Spicers in HL and while waiting on parts take a look at the new Ski-doo's! :yikes:

If you find getting a rebuild kit is not an option get a universal Mikuni fuel pump from Rec Leisure, rebuild kits for those are plentiful and cheap! I've done this many times when OEM's are hard to come by.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Burksee said:


> Recreational Leisure in Farmington Hills is a great place to get parts!
> 
> http://www.alliedleisurecorp.com/
> 
> ...


The new ones sure are sweet eh, at 25 mpg maybe you could justify the price.....na I didnt think so!!
I keep thinking wants and needs!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

We have a rule. Never ride a sled newer than your own. Well, I broke that rule last month. Now I'm the Proud owner of an '09 XP . Now if i could only get the 'ol Lady to ride it I'd have 2 '09s :lol:.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks guys. I couldn't remember if Ray C's sold ski-doo's or not.

My fuel pump has been leaking fuel out of what looks to be a small vent hole in the top. Thats why I figured I needed a new diaphram. Looking at my shop manual it looks like there are three different, for a lack of better words, diaphrams. Its a single outlet pump.

Of course I remembered I need the parts the day before I want to ride it.


----------



## RollingRock (Nov 30, 2004)

I found out a couple of days ago that Recreational Leisure went out of business. Allies Leisure took their number so they'd get the remaining business. They're on Northville Rd. south of 6 Mile.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

RollingRock said:


> I found out a couple of days ago that Recreational Leisure went out of business. Allies Leisure took their number so they'd get the remaining business. They're on Northville Rd. south of 6 Mile.


My sons drum line had a party today at zap zone, I was shocked that it was in Rec's building!!! I didnt know they went out of business!!! What a bummer, was by far my favorite sled parts store. 
anyone know why they went out?


----------

